
Kitchen worker becomes part-owner of top restaurant - stehat
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-39127043
======
danbruc
Nice to hear. I would love to see more of this or at least low-skilled workers
and high-skilled workers getting paid much more equally. I would ask for a pay
raise if I had to switch from developing software to cleaning the office
toilets, not accept a fraction of the money. Working full-time is working
full-time, paying low-skilled workers small money just because they are easily
replaceable is unethical. Ignoring some details for brevity like the time
spend on education in which you do not earn money and for which you should of
course be compensated with a higher salary.

~~~
draugadrotten
> paying low-skilled workers small money just because they are easily
> replaceable is unethical.

Sounds like you would feel right at home in socialist Scandinavia. Here the
salary of a dishwasher is roughly equal to that of a RN, but the RN has
student debts to pay off. And the unemployeed refugee makes almost as much on
the dole. All this good for a mere 25%VAT and 35-65% income tax. Welcome.

~~~
bonzini
Is RN a nurse? Is there such a thing as student debt in most of Europe, even,
unless you want to go abroad or attend super expensive private universities
(and a nurse would do neither, I suppose)?

Certainly not the same order of magnitude as US student debt (IIRC median is
20,000 and average is higher).

~~~
vkou
As far as I understand residence, being a RN means working like a dog for
essentially no pay - in _any_ country, be it Sweeden, Canada, the United
States, or China.

Pointing at a RN to make an economic point is like pointing at the Wall Street
interns pulling 130 hour weeks for lunch money as an example of how the poor
financial industry is overworked, and underpaid.

------
deanCommie
I'm just going to go ahead and say it. 12 children is too many.

------
johansch
Without a percentage number this just smells of a PR stunt. Sorry... I have
noticed that the Noma guys are quite good at PR. They do know stuff like this
gets attention.

/Signed: a current like 0.05% owner of a software company I worked at 20 years
ago - lots of dilution since, but I think this illustrates my point. I'd say
this small company has a comparable revenue to Noma.

------
fulafel
Clickbait, it was a human dishwasher.

~~~
sgolestane
I don't care. It's a happy story and with all the sad news going on re.
immigrants, it made my day.

~~~
frankhorrigan
I think you missed the joke, but I could be wrong.

EDIT: After all, I'm just a lowly word processor.

------
popobobo
Just by reading the headline, I thought robots are starting to rule to world.

